# How Can I Scan IP address from a bridge Router



## paul.moulic (Sep 20, 2007)

Please help me. I have 5 pairs of routers. 

Im using VDSL2(master) connected to VDSL2(slave) as a bridge router through telephone line cable and connected to a ethernet switch, i assigned one of the pair of routers VDSL2(master) as IP: 192.168.50.216 and VDSL(slave) as IP 192.168.50.217, and im using DHCP to assigned automatically the IP who are wanted to connect in our Server. 

Now We have 50 Computers who are connected in our server, how can scan that this IP is belong to this Pair of routers?

Note: 1 pair of router-->conect to Switch--> connect 10 computers

can we determined that this 10 computers IP is belong to this pair of routers?


----------



## networkgod (Sep 11, 2007)

Let me start by saying that I'm not 100% sure what you're doing, nor am I familiar with the VDSL2 router/bridge. But, if I'm correct, you have two physical networks that you are connecting with a bridge. Assuming that all of the PCs are on the same subnet, there is not reason they should not talk to each other. At least, they should act like they are all on the same switch anyway.

If DHCP is not working, you may check the config of your bridges and make sure they are set to ALLOW the passing of Broadcast traffic across the bridge. (DHCP uses broadcast)

If you just need to see what IPs are there (or not) from either side, try this free tool, it's quite good:

http://www.angryziber.com/ipscan/


----------

